
An Important Message from “Google” about Google+ - omnibrain
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1bdVZi8HpPtj4n633mc1YDs-4UsxklCNmIyjxKvN4Kmc/edit
======
timonoko
What a lovely company. I just realized they have been shadow banning my own
comments to my own video:
[https://youtu.be/61sN42E2WbE](https://youtu.be/61sN42E2WbE)

Also all links to this video elsewhere has been shadowbanned.

------
codeman9000
The complaint about "we're still soliciting for new G+ users to sign up" is
irrelevant. You're not creating a G+ account, you're creating a Google
account.

------
godelmachine
Not officially by Google but definitely funny enough.

